# Multiple Edits to Single Image using Nik



## mobius32 (Nov 6, 2010)

Hello:

I'm new to LR and Nik software, so this is likely a very basic question (but I can't seem to find an answer):

If I edit the original image using, say, Viveza, if I then save my edits I now have two copies of the same image -- the original and "latest" version. If I want to build on or add to the latest version (which contains the Viveza edits) by using additional Nik plug-ins, then I need to edit the latest version which will create a new latest version? Or is there is some other way of using multiple Nik plug-ins on a single image without resulting in more copies of original image?

Thank You


----------



## b_gossweiler (Nov 6, 2010)

For the first edit of a Raw photo, you choose "Edit a Copy with Lightroom Adjustments", which will create a TIFF/PSD file to be passed to the Nik software. After editing, you save the TIFF/PSD and return to LR.

For the next adjustment with another Nik application, you can externally edit the TIFF/PSD built in step 1, specifying "Edit Original". By doing this, the same TIFF will be passed to the Nik Software and saved again upon return to LR.

This way, you'll only have one derivate of your original Raw file, but you also won't be able to go back to states inbetween different external edits.

Beat


----------



## mobius32 (Nov 6, 2010)

Ah, thank you very much!


----------

